# DGL --> diarrhea?



## crankypants (Aug 25, 2002)

A few weeks ago my GERD was acting up so I started taking DGL (de-glycyrrhizinated licorice) again. Not a lot--one tablet during the day at some point, and one before bed. I vaguely recall, though, that I stopped taking it because I thought it might be upsetting the bowel. Now I'm struggling with a bout of something or other that's been hanging around for 9 days. Liquid diarrhea, 15 times a day or more, with periumbilical rumbling and griping.It does respond to bismuth and I think it's probably something with a microbial cause, but has anybody had that type of reaction to DGL?(also posted in diarrhea area)


----------

